

Hurr durr I'ma sheep - pranavk
https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=c517d838eb7d07bbe9507871fab3931deccff539

======
gus_massa
Better title: "Linus Torvalds: Online polls" or "Linus Torvalds: Hurr durr
I'ma sheep"

